# smoking ban in IL.



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

I am really not looking forward to this year in the Land of old Abe.
My buddy's and I always played 18 in the morning and enjoyed a cigar in the clubhouse after lunch. Not this year or any other year in the future in IL.

:hn

This really sucks!!!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

warden291 said:


> I am really not looking forward to this year in the Land of old Abe.
> My buddy's and I always played 18 in the morning and enjoyed a cigar in the clubhouse after lunch. Not this year or any other year in the future in IL.
> 
> :hn
> ...


Back deck of the clubhouse overlooking the 18th?
That's what I'll be doing.


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

Yes...I guess that will be our only option. The only problem is in mid July or August that might be a bit toasty for some of the older fella's in our group.
I don't carry a defib kit in the golf cart.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes it sucks. It sure has cut down on my consumption.

Ryan


----------

